# lets see MN pics



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Although I cant be out plowing, I want to see some pics of here in Twin Cities area. We got a good dumping.xysport


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is a shot of myself clearing out a driveway in Arlington. We got about 3"-5" It cleaned up really nicely, very fun!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

another pic-


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

thats some old school snow blower action goin on there!!!


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawn Enforcer;468034 said:


> Here is a shot of myself clearing out a driveway in Arlington. We got about 3"-5" It cleaned up really nicely, very fun!


At least it is a Ariens!


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

got to love the old two stages!!


----------

